# Error in Office 2004 After Installing it...



## pcristiani (Jul 14, 2006)

I get the following error when I try to boot up any APP from Microsoft Office 2004:

An unexpected error occured while trying to load the Microsoft Framework Library.

I have already uninstalled it and re-installed it and I get the same error... any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

is this on the mac, or windows?


----------



## pcristiani (Jul 14, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> is this on the mac, or windows?


Mac


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well how did you uninstall office? did it have an uninstaller? and did you make sure it got out all pref and support files? also, did you also uninstall all microsoft apps on your computer too, like msn messenger?


----------



## pcristiani (Jul 14, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> well how did you uninstall office? did it have an uninstaller? and did you make sure it got out all pref and support files? also, did you also uninstall all microsoft apps on your computer too, like msn messenger?


Well, I'm a beginner with MACs and I've been told to drag and drop the folder to the trashcan to uninstall it... is there another way to do it ?

how do I make sure everything is deleted?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

how were the apps installed. if it was just by dragging them to the app folder, then dragging to the trash should do it. but if you used an installer, then you need to run the installer again, but when it asks for where to install, instead find the drop down menu (usually in the upper left) the says easy install, and select uninstall from it. now point it to the same location you did to install the app and click the uninstall button. when its down, click the quit button, and then reboot your mac, and try reinstalling again.


----------



## pcristiani (Jul 14, 2006)

sinclair, thx for the info, but before reading your post what I did was..

I formatted the mac, reinstalled OS X and then installed Office 2004 again... I don't get that error anymore.

I tried a power point presentation and it all went smoothly, but my mom says that when she ran a power point presentation it froze, this had happened to be before, with the previous install.. any ideas on what this might be and how I could fix it?

I appreciate your help/time...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, if it was before the reformat, then i wouldn't worry. but if it happens again see what she is doing. there may be something in the presentation that the software can't do/doesn't like.


----------

